# How do you rank yourself with position and pay??



## welsh (Jan 8, 2007)

I have three years exp. and I am planning on going to school. I have worked in many different places from casual to fine dining. I have finally worked my way up from dishland to being a line cook. I have made from $6 to $15 an hour. The job that I am at now the KM is asking me what to do or what do I think or can I take over so he can fart off. And I'm at the bottom of the barrel with the pay to show for it. H*** he's never in the kitchen any more, you would think he was a front of the house manager. Now my thing is I know I am good at whatever I put my mind to but what am I worth? Espacialy standing next to men with over 15 yrs of expeirence with my little 3 yrs with no type of papers. How do you classify your selfworth? I'm so confused.


----------



## fledgling (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not sure. At my work, I get paid an extra $2 an hour because I am a culinary student. The reason is, I work in high-volume and we usually need temps that have NO experience (or know a word of the english language). I have a great position there- I prepare meals for the suites at Invesco Field (Bronco's stadium) and talk with the customers, and they love to watch someone prepare the food for them, and I got that because I am in culinary school. 

There aren't any better positions at my workplace other than supervisory (which I would rather not have), and they base that off of experience. Give yourself a few more years and you'll get great pay. I've learned that I will not work for anyone under $11/hr now, but I'm still young in this industry too. Good luck.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

My position is OK.
My pay could always be better.
of course I work to live, used to do the opposite.


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

Welsh, is your dad JL???

Regarding pay, it depends *more* on your location vice your abilities. In a metropolitan area a low end cook will make far more than a high end cook in the boonies. It's all about the cost of living.

Ciao,


----------



## welsh (Jan 8, 2007)

No not JL but SL.
thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Of course I will always want higher pay, but for now 11/hr is really good for the chicagoland area. I inquired about an opening at a very nice french bistro, and their cooks make 7/hr.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I am currently the prep cook for a sports bar/restaurant in Florida..I have 29 years experience..no culinary school and I make fairly decent money. I too have checked around and my pay scale is much higher than most here.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Problem is, there is no standard pay to rank/exp. I only got 1 year in my belt plus 2 in schooling with no papers and I started off at $10/hr, no benefits till after a 6 month probationary. Here I am 1 year later, 3x the workload, at $11/hr only made worse now with people leaving left and right. If that isn't the bad part, home office won't let us hire more people unless we can make more money to justify the extra help. 

um...wtf? Sales will continue to go steadily down with people leaving and you won't let us hire replacements unless you see more money. More people = higher sales, 3 people can't man 5-6 stations 10hrs per day.


----------

